# Leveling Kits



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Are the Cognito Leveling kits worth the money?
I want to make sure I can set the camber and alignment correctly after I level my truck.
I have a 2009 Chevy 2500 HD.

I can get by with new indexing keys but I want to do it right and not have a bunch of stuff wear out in 20 or 30K miles.

Are there any other makers of these kits that are just as good or better?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

you might ber better off at dieselplace.com


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cet;797118 said:


> you might ber better off at dieselplace.com


Come on Chris no faith in your fellow Plowsite members? 

Nate if your concern is correct geometry after the lift then Cognito's stuff is worth every penny as that's what their upper control arms are geared specifically for, correct geometry and reduced upper ball joint wear after the raise in height.

You really don't need their (or anybody's) keys though as there's normally more than enough adjustment with the stock keys to set the truck level. You can purchase the control arms separate.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm with B&B. I've ran them on a few trucks and they're worth every penny.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone make a kit like these for a 2000 model? This is EXACTLY what I need for my truck


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

chcav1218;797562 said:


> Does anyone make a kit like these for a 2000 model? This is EXACTLY what I need for my truck


The frames are the same


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

got-h2o;797597 said:


> The frames are the same


So it will mount up to the frame but will everything else be compatable?


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well that makes me feel better about spending $500. Thanks for the input.
Are there any special tools that I need? Do I need to unload the torsion bars? I read their instructions online but they only mention unloading the bars if installing new keys.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No special tools needed to change the upper control arms or shocks. It's a simple procedure that can be carried out in the driveway with a few wrenches, a hammer and a block of wood. Simply follow the install paperwork and you'll be done in no time. It's only if you're changing keys is when you need a T-bar unloading tool.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I emailed the guys at Cognito and this is what they said
"All I need to level my truck is the $471 kit and shock extenders?
Usually you can use the stock keys adjustment to get the height if the truck is diesel. If you can't, you will need keys. *Gas trucks always need keys.*"

B & B I assume all of your kits have been for a Duramax? I would have thought the opposite seeing how the duramax adds more weight to the truck.
I am glad they said that - I would have been a little irritated if I couldn't get it to lift up enough and had to drop another $100 + into it after the fact.

But what I find odd is their site says 80% of the people installing don't need the keys.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I've yet to need a set of replacement keys to level a truck either gas OR Diesel on an '01-newer 2500HD or 3500. It's the pre-'01 2500's and 1500's (they're not equipped with enough T-bar capacity) that require them.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well the more I read the more I believe I don't need them. I am going to buy the kit without them and see how it goes. Thanks for the info. I plan on taking pictures of the install and posting them. Maybe it might help someone.
Thanks


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Where is a good place to buy these at?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mullis56;797961 said:


> Where is a good place to buy these at?


Nor Cal Truck is where I get all my Cognito stuff. Super great guys to work with by far. NorCal Truck


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Kit Sources*

So what is the advantage to buying from Nor Cal? Their prices seem slightly higher than just buying from http://cognitomotorsports.com/store/page2.html.

It's the same kits right?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Their shipping is faster and their service is unbeatable. I don't buy things based solely on price.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

OK B&B i know there are plenty of competent guys on this site also. LOL

I thought someone would have told you to change out you tierods for heavy duty ones and add pitman and idler steering braces.

I have that exact same truck but a GMC.tymusic


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cet;798350 said:


> I thought someone would have told you to change out you tierods for heavy duty ones and add pitman and idler steering braces.


  I also covered that in another thread recently (and more than once IIRC). A search will bring it up a few times I'm sure.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

And maybe some gussets.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just to follow up - I did install the cognito kit that I purchased from Norcal. It was actually a little cheaper than the cognito site listed.
The stock keys would not lift the truck up high enough I could only get 1.5" from one side of the truck.
After installing the new offset keys (Cognito) I was able to get a maximum of 3.5" out of them. 
I did back them down to about 2.25" of lift.
With the cognito A arms there was still plenty of adjustment range after the front end camber and alignment was set.
The truck rides just as it did before the lift. I would highly recommend this kit with the keys. I have been running it for a month or so and it is great.
The kit was really easy to install and I was able to safely unload and load the torsion bars with a gear puller and not the expensive torsion bar tool.

Now I am getting ready to install some Firstone airbags for the rearend to keep it level when pulling a trailer.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like you're all set Nate congrats.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Post up some pics so we can see how it looks leveled out.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pictures After Install*

Here are a couple pictures of the truck with Cognito kit installed and raised about 2.25"
I also installed Firestone airbags in the rear to keep it leveled when pulling a trailer.

The photo with the trailer attached has 40 psi in the rear bags. The one with the truck by itself is the normal stance.

Truck and Trailer :
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx191/nate456789/fc8a281d.jpg

Just the Truck :
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx191/nate456789/a89b1f9b.jpg


----------



## builtupbowtie (Oct 24, 2009)

so where would you be able to purchase the bolt in upper ball joint if it needs replaced? do you have to go through cognito and how much is it?


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks like a std bolt pattern to me. I don't think it is anything special. No different then the other after market ones I have installed.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice. I'm saving for the Cognito leveling kit myself. I really wish these trucks came from the factory the same height that the Dodges and Fords did.


----------

